# Vorbereitungstraining Alpentour



## Pan (31. Januar 2002)

So Jungs, hier meldet sich mal wieder Euer nerviger Tourenplaner...  

Mit Rainer, Volker (Fox02), Harry (Rabbit), Bischi (hoffentlich) und mir haben wir unsere Truppe für die diesjährige "Alpen-Challenge" wohl (fast) beisammen!  

Btw: Hey, Gerrit/Hattrick, vielleicht auch Interesse??? 

Volker hat nun gestern Sa., den 23.02. als Terminvorschlag für die nächste gemeinsame Tour losgelassen. 
Paßt mir ganz gut, wir könnten dann schon mal `ne lockere Trainingseinheit mit ca. 50-55km und etwa 1000-1200hm absolvieren...  

Bis dahin habe ich auch Kartenmaterial über unseren Einsatzort und weitere wichtige Informationen zur Logistik beschafft und mir sicherlich auch die ein oder andere kleine Schweinerei einfallen lassen, so dass wir diesbezüglich nach der Tour bei ein-zwei  die generalstabsmäßige Planung im erweiterten Organisationskomitee weiter vorantreiben können.

Wer vorher schon mal interaktiv im vorgesehenen Einsatzgebiet rekognoszieren möchte, bitteschön:

http://tiris.tirol.gv.at/scripts/es...&BikeArt=1&Cmd=ZoomIn&click.x=418&click.y=252

Die kleine Häuseransammlung "Puschlin" auf 1475m unterhalb des "Hahnenegger" wird unser Quartier beherbergen.


Fragen, Anmerkungen, Vorschläge, Statements?????


Gruß

Pan


----------



## Harzbiker (31. Januar 2002)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß bei euren Alpentouren.Ihr seid also die fünf "Flachländer",die mit "riechende Wunde" nach Tirol fahren. Bin schon auf eure Berichte(Bilder) gespannt.
Ich fahre im Mai für ein paar Tage ins Riesengebirge zum Biken.
Wird bestimmt auch der Hammer.Letztes Jahr war ich in der"Hohen Tatra" auch geil nur das Gebirge ist ein bischen klein.
Eine Überquerung schafft man an einem Tag.
Na denn trainiert und plant mal fleißig.Mir macht das fast genauso
viel Spaß wie das Biken ansich.



Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (31. Januar 2002)

Tja, da war der PAN wohl etwas voreilig 
Der Bischi wird nicht mitkommen (oder habe ich ihn da jetzt falsch verstanden?).
Allerdings wollte ich auch schon den Gerrit als weiteren Kandidaten vorschlagen. Wird bestimmt lustig, da man mit dem sicher die eine oder andere Hütte "etwas gröber zerfeiern" könnte 

Der 23.02? Hm, eigentlich habe ich da ja 'nen Termin für'ne LAN-Party. Aber ich will ja auch auf keinen Fall, daß ihr einen Trainingsvorsprung gewinnt 
Sollte es bis dahin nicht bereits wieder den Deister vollgeschneit oder -gefroren haben werde ich mal über 'ne Anreise nachdenken 

cu, Harry


----------



## Pan (31. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Tja, da war der PAN wohl etwas voreilig
> Der Bischi wird nicht mitkommen (oder habe ich ihn da jetzt falsch verstanden?).
> *




Schade, schade, schade..... 

Jau, Gerrit wär nicht schlecht....obwohl, mit seiner "North-Shore"-Erfahrung (oder wie dat Ding heißt) würde er uns wohl gnadenlos und etwas gröber zersägen... 

Achso, Meister Lampe, bzgl. Deiner Höhenmeter-Befürchtung sende ich Dir nachher nochmal `ne relativierende Mail....

...is wohl so, wie ich es Dir schon andeutungsweise mitgeteilt habe...  

Gruß

Pan


----------



## Rabbit (31. Januar 2002)

Achso, was ich vergaß:

Ich werde ja nicht nur mit meiner DigiCam anreisen, sondern auch mit'm Cyclomaster CM 414 Alti. Ich werde also die Möglichkeit haben deine und auch alle anderen zu den Höhenmetern widersprüchlich gemachten Angaben konkret krass zu überprüfen und entsprechende "Mängel" beim Reiseveranstalter geltend machen. Man kann ja nur sparen!


----------



## Hattrick (31. Januar 2002)

Am 23.2.02 bin ich leider nicht da.

"Alpen Challenge" hört sich allerdings gut an...

Letztes Jahr war ich in der Zugspitzregion (Plansee, Lermoos, Ehrwald ...) unterwegs, hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich das dieses Jahr irgendwann wiederhole. Unterkunft könnte ich ggf. auch besorgen.

Was für ein Termin habt ihr angepeilt ?

PAN wir sollten das einmal offline in der lokalen Brauerei "besprechen !


----------



## Pan (31. Januar 2002)

Hi, Heinz!

Würde mich freuen, wenn Du es Dir einrichten könntest! 

Termin: 21.-28.07.02 (+/-)

Alles weitere sende ich Dir via Mail; is fürs Forum mittlerweile zu umfangreich. Müßtest mir allerdings dazu nur mal freundlicherweise Deine Addy mitteilen!!! 

Schau´s  Dir dann an und entscheide, ob es Dir zusagt.

Wegen des "Besprechungstermins"   sehe ich Deinen Vorschlägen äußerst wohlwollend entgegen!!!  

Gruß
Pan


----------



## gage_ (31. Januar 2002)

Ist "Alpen" das neue Codewort fuer "Harburger Berge" oder macht Ihr echt ernst?


----------



## Pan (31. Januar 2002)

Um nicht zu sagen: Tod- und Bitterernst!!!

Nee, denke mal, dass die Planungen in diese Richtung soweit fortgeschritten sind, dass wir gar nicht mehr zurück können. 

Es ist halt nur die Frage, ob das Spiel mit den von Rabbit angesprochenen "10 Negerlein" einsetzt oder nicht....

....aber mit mind. 4 IBC-Bikern plus Guide (auch IBC-Member) und was der noch so anschleppt ziehen wir das durch...

Wieso, wollste auch noch mit? 

Dann rasch entscheiden, wg. Gorbatschow 1989 (oder 1988?)

Gruß 
Pan


----------



## Bischi (31. Januar 2002)

das hört sich echt alles zu gut an um wahr zu werden. Harry hat mich heute ja schon per mail vorgewarnt. Ich würd´auch gerne mitkommen aber einen kleinen Haken hat die sache für mich noch. (Ja Harry ich werd´ die Katz jetzt mal aus dem Sack lassen  ) Meine Freundin ist schwanger und Stichtag ist der 14. August. Und ich weiss genau dass Sie mich umbringt, wenn ich nciht da bin   2 Wochen sind zwar noch n kleines Polster, aber naja...  mal sehen...   so ganz wohl fühl ich mich bei der sache nicht.


mfg,  Bischi


----------



## Pan (31. Januar 2002)

... ob Du unter diesen Vorraussetzungen mitkommst oder nicht... (würd mich freuen, wenn doch!!!)

Aber erstmal

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, alter Stecher!!!

 Das als "Gay- Biker" - ich muß sagen, ´ne reife Leistung!!!   

Dann wünsche ich Dir, Deiner Freundin und dem zukünftigem Erdenbürger von ganzem Herzen eine glückliche und gesunde Ankunft!!!

Gruß

Pan, der sich jetzt wirklich mit Euch freut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (31. Januar 2002)

So, lieber Bischi!!

Hab´grad ´ne Flasche Roten ausm Keller geholt und ´ne Pizza bestellt.

So...ja.....entkorkt....gluck, gluck, gluck...Glas is voll...

...und jetzt proste ich einfach mal virtuell dem glücklichen Elternpaar und dem werdenden zukünftigen Biker (kann aber auch ruhig ´ne Bikerin werden) zu....

PROST!!!!

PS.: Von mir gibts Gore-Windstoppersocken zur Geburt!


----------



## Rabbit (1. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Um nicht zu sagen: Tod- und Bitterernst!!!
> *


Na, da ging wohl was in die Hose ...
sollte doch sicher heißen:
*Bierernst*  
@Hattrick-Heinz: Schön zu hören, daß auch Du interesse heuchelst 
Überleg nicht zu lang, die Plätze sind rar


----------



## gage_ (1. Februar 2002)

@Pan .. naja, ich hab mir zwar ne Marathon-Trainingsmaschine gebaut (siehe Profil), wenn Du mit der zum Baecker kommst, schaffst es auch mit nem normalen Bike ueber die Alpen 

Trotzdem werd ich nicht teilnehmen, da ich nur recht wenig Urlaub machen kann. Werde zwar wohl irgendwann dieses Jahr mal ausgiebig Zeit in bergigem Terrain verbringen und auch mindestens ein Bike dabei haben, aber ich muss halt verschiedene Dinge unter einen Hut bringen und habe dann wohl auch meine Freundin dabei. Die faehrt zwar gerne Fahrrad, aber ich glaub zum Alpen-Crossen reichts nicht  (ganz davon abgesehen dass ich Ihr dazu mein Hardtail geben und dann selbst das Fully fahren muesste ...)

@Bischi .. alte Dreckschleuder, was hoert man denn da?!  Wir freuen uns schon auf Kindersitz/anhaenger in Deinem Bike-Profil auf happy-trails.de ... nein Scherz, Gratulation natuerlich, einer MUSS ja was gegen die Vergreisung tun


----------



## rob (1. Februar 2002)

"Ist "Alpen" das neue Codewort fuer "Harburger Berge"?"
   Das hättet ihr wohl gerne da an der Küste, was!!

@ Bischi: *Herzliche Glückwüsche* auch aus Berlin!! Da wirst du ja ab August alle Hände zu tun haben...


----------



## Rabbit (12. Februar 2002)

Na, damit das Topic nicht von der ersten Seite hier verschwindet will ich's mal wieder "aktualisieren"!

@PAN: Ich weiß zwar nicht, in was für'n Dauer-Stress Du nun gerade wieder steckst (ist ja derzeit ein wenig ruhig um die "Alpen-Challenge" geworden), aber ich möchte dich bitten vielleicht am Donnerstag vor dem 23.2. mal 'nen Lagebericht und 'ne Wetterprognose hier zu posten.
Wenn die mir zusagt würde ich auch gerne teilnehmen. Und damit das mit _nach der Tour bei ein-zwei   die generalstabsmäßige Planung im erweiterten Organisationskomitee weiter vorantreiben können._ klappt, würde ich dann vielleicht dieses mal vielleicht endlich mal die angebotene Schlafgelegenheit wahrnehmen wollen 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Pan (14. Februar 2002)

Alsoooo....

...der Termin war ein Vorschlag von Fox02...

Da ich sowieso so gut wie jedes WE bike, ist es mir eigentlich immer recht, wenn sich jemand zum Mitfahren findet.

Ich bin also nicht auf den Termin fixiert...

Was ich damit sagen will:

*Sach einfach an, wanne fahn willst und fettich!!! *

Übernachten kein Problem!!! Hattrick is ja auch nicht ausser Welt, der läßt sich, wenn´s beruflich paßt, sicher auch kurzfristig aktivieren...Rainer sowieso...

...und der eigentliche Initiator (*Hallo Volker!!!*) schaut vielleicht auch noch mal vorbei. 

Axo, mal sehen, die Süntelbiker machen wohl am 23.02. `ne "Newbie-Tour" in Heimatkunde: "Süntel-Highlights".

Is auch `ne sehr schöne Gegend, klinken wir uns dann einfach mal ein oder so...

...wegen Deiner Konditions-/Höhenmeterängste.... :

CU
Pan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (14. Februar 2002)

Hi PAN!

Hast Du meine PM erhalten bzw. gelesen? Bin ich denn nun bei der Tirol-Tour noch dabei (habe ja den Anmeldetermin ein wenig verschlafen  )!

Wie gesagt, der 23. ist vorgemerkt! Allerdings mach ich's vom Wetter abhängig .

Bis denn,
Harry


----------



## Pan (14. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Hi PAN!
> 
> Hast Du meine PM erhalten bzw. gelesen? Bin ich denn nun bei der Tirol-Tour noch dabei (habe ja den Anmeldetermin ein wenig verschlafen  )!
> ...



Habs gelesen...klar biste dabei...warte allerdings immer noch auf ne Buchungsbestätigung von RieWu!!!

Na, das mit der Wetterabhängigkeit war ja wieder klar...musste ja kommen...Verweichlichungstendenzen auch beim AP... 

Gruß
Pan


----------



## Rabbit (14. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> Na, das mit der Wetterabhängigkeit war ja wieder klar...musste ja kommen...Verweichlichungstendenzen auch beim AP...
> *


Ha,
war ich doch neulich wegen meiner Erkältung mal ein wenig zu Fuß im Wald spazieren ...
... bin da fast versunken im Schlamm!!!
Nee, nee, zum sog. *dirten* oder besser *mudden* habe ich nicht wirklich das richtige Bike 

Aber die Idee mit dem Süntel ist nicht schlecht, die Gegend würde ich auch gerne mal kennenlernen. Dann aber muß ich ja fast schon 2 Übernachtungen bei dir Buchen oder am Sa. mitten in der Nacht aufstehen .

Harry, der Angst um sein blitzeblankes Bike hat


----------



## Pan (14. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Aber die Idee mit dem Süntel ist nicht schlecht, die Gegend würde ich auch gerne mal kennenlernen. Dann aber muß ich ja fast schon 2 Übernachtungen bei dir Buchen oder am Sa. mitten in der Nacht aufstehen .
> *



Kannste mir den mal näher erklären??? *etwasbegriffstutzigsei*


Pan


----------



## Hattrick (14. Februar 2002)

Axo, mal sehen, die Süntelbiker machen wohl am 23.02. `ne "Newbie-Tour" in Heimatkunde: "Süntel-Highlights". 
-------

... machen wohl... ist ja wie "ein bisschen schwanger"  
Hast Du schon Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit ?

Evtl. sind ja alle "5 Musketiere" dabei.


----------



## foxi (14. Februar 2002)

Hi Leuts,
hab mich wegen bischen Arbeitsstress hier etwas rar gemacht deshalb initialisiere ich mich jetzt  
@Pan: Ist mir schnuppe ob Deister oder Süntel - Werd mich einfach an dein Hinterrad heften. Abba sag mal wie siehts mit den anvisierten 1200hm aus ?? wenn wir die schaffen dann währe dat nen neuer Rekord für mich - brauch sowieso mal langsamm wieder nen Erfolgserlebnis
@Rabbit: Der Süntel ist auf alle Fälle die Anreise wert auch bei Moddermatschepampregen, die Forstwege dort sind ganz gut befestigt und trotzen dem Wetter schon ganz gut -  Dein Bike wirds überleben und für Dich gibts dann als Entschädigung den genialen Ausblick vom "Hohenstein". Bestimmt eines von den "Süntel-Highlights wie ich als Flachlandbiker meine


----------



## Pan (15. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von fox02 _
> *
> Abba sag mal wie siehts mit den anvisierten 1200hm aus ?? wenn wir die schaffen dann währe dat nen neuer Rekord für mich - brauch sowieso mal langsamm wieder nen Erfolgserlebnis
> *




Das war mehr als Joke gemeint... 

So zum Anfang sollten wir wohl noch nicht an diese Hm-Werte ran...

...heißt aber nicht, dass die Tour `ne gemütliche Kaffee-Fahrt wird...

Geplant sind rund 50km (fürs Sitzfleisch ) bei nicht ganz 800hm...da da aber auch einige (derzeit noch) schlammige Trails dabei sind, kostet das auch genug Kraft...

....Deinen neuen Pulsmesser bringen wir dann schon das ein oder andere Mal in den aeroben Bereich - versprochen!!!   

Gruß
Pan


----------



## Rabbit (15. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von *Pan *
> Kannste mir den mal näher erklären??? *etwasbegriffstutzigsei*_


Ja, wo denn nun? Soll's nun am 23.02.2002 im Deister oder im Süntel rocken?

Und hier jetzt mal zum mitschreiben (für PAN) was ich mit diesen Worten sagen wollte:


> _Original geschrieben von *Rabbit *
> Aber die Idee mit dem Süntel ist nicht schlecht, die Gegend würde ich auch gerne mal kennenlernen. Dann aber muß ich ja fast schon 2 Übernachtungen bei dir buchen oder am Sa. mitten in der Nacht aufstehen._


Also mein lieber PAN: Der 23. ist in meinem Kalender ein Samstag. Damit wir _nach der Tour bei ein-zwei  die generalstabsmäßige Planung im erweiterten Organisationskomitee weiter vorantreiben_ können, würde ich für die Nacht zum Sonntag ja gerne deine Gastfreundschaft mißbrauchen. Wenn wir nun aber im Süntel fahren würde dies ja bedeuten, daß wir am Sa. noch dorthin anreisen müssten. Nun ist natürlich die Frage, wann es dort losgehen sollte. Wenn es eben 10:00 Uhr oder früher ist, so müßte ich hier in HH ja schon "mitten in der Nacht" aufstehen um am Samstag pünktlich anzureisen. In diesem Falle spiele ich mit dem Gedanken bereits am Freitag anzureisen und würde dann natürlich deine Gastfreundschaft auch für die Nacht zum Samstag mißbrauchen müssen 
KAPIERT?!

@fox02: Was den _Moddermatschepampregen_ angeht, so lange der nur von unten kommt kann's ja vieleicht noch ganz lustig werden. Aber wenn's schon gießt wie aus Eimern, dann muß ich mir daß nicht antun! Danke! Habe gerade eine Erkältung hinter mir ...


----------



## Pan (15. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Wenn wir nun aber im Süntel fahren würde dies ja bedeuten, daß wir am Sa. noch dorthin anreisen müssten.
> *



In der Tat, anreisen müssen wir wohl....

"Anreise" von mir zum Süntel: ca. 2km!!!  

"Abreise" bei mir: ca. 11:00-11:30 Uhr

Rückkehr: 16:00-16:30 Uhr

Jetzt im Bilde???  


Gruß

Pan

Ps.: Kannst aber meinetwegen trotzdem schon Fr. anreisen...


----------



## Rabbit (15. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *"Anreise" von mir zum Süntel: ca. 2km!!!
> *


*
Sorry, ich hatte bei unserer gemeinsamen Tour im letzten Jahr mit den Süntelbikern irgendwie herausgehört, man fährt noch etwa 'ne halbe Stunde.
Wenn's dann wirklich "nur" 2km sind frage ich mich doch, wieso "die" damals mit dem Auto angereist sind?! 



			"Abreise" bei mir: ca. 11:00-11:30 Uhr
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Na, dann schaffe ich das wohl doch am Samstagmorgen 

BTW: Hast Du ggf. auch noch'n Bettchen für den Bischi frei ??
(sofern dieser dann will, sonst muß halt er fahren  ).*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (15. Februar 2002)

...aber die wohnen aufer anderen Seite vom Süntel - zum Deister müssen sie einmal ummen Süntel rum - oder mit dem Bike rüber 

Klar kann Bischi mit und hier nächtigen. Aber mit/bei Dir - is Dein Hinterteil  

Gruß
Pan


----------



## Bischi (15. Februar 2002)

Brüller  

mfg, bischi


----------



## Pan (15. Februar 2002)

Biste dabei???

Nimmste mir hoffentlich nich übel, den "Brüller", oder!?

Mach ich auch NIE wieder!!!

Gruß
Pan


----------



## Gerrit (16. Februar 2002)

Hey Leute!

Seid ihr auch wieder aufgetaut?? Ich war ja neulich ersma in Bayern, Berge plattfahn...na ja, hab' noch'n paar davon stehen lassen, sähe ja doof aus sonst ;-) Mit Schneebreddern is' leider nix geworden, da der Schnee schon eine eher pappige Konsistenz hatte. Dafür sind wir denn aber mit den Bikes den Berg hoch, auf Langlauf-Loipen, bzw. dem Bereich dazwischen, der für die Skating-Fuzzies plattgewalzt wird. Klasse Fahren, die Hälfte der Kraft geht im schlupfenden Hinterrad flöten (aber man lernt den runden Tritt...) und das Vorderrad will jeder der von o.g. Personen in die Oberfläche gezogenen Rille hinterherlaufen.... Besonders lustig ist es aber, wenn einem das Vorderrad zeigt, was es noch alles für doch gar so lustige Sachen kann: Nach unten abhaun!! Super, gab die schönsten Bocksprünge übern Lenker, leuchtende Ausnahme natürlich mein Bruder, der bei sowas mitn Kopp im Schnee landet und die Schuhe nicht aus den Pedalen kriegt  !!! Irgendwann kamen wir dann an soner Almöhi-Hütte an, die LL-Typen zollten uns echt Respekt!? Wenn die wüßten, daß Radfahn doch viel einfacher geht als mit sonen Brettern unterm Fuß da hochzustolpern ;-) Aber so richtig gut war denn der Auftritt aufm Geißkopf, da wo die ganzen Loide mitn Lift hochgeschaukelt werden! Tssss...dabei gibt's da astreine Radwege!? Ham die wohl nicht gesehen, wa?? Auf dem Rückweg haben wir natürlich standesgemäß die falschen Wege gewählt, die waren nämlich nicht von Mr. Pistenbully plattgefahren. Und so haben wir uns die Zeit mit Schieben, Tragen und Fluchen vertrieben während das Schneewasser wieder aus den Schuhen herauslief. Naß wird man nähmlich auch son bißchen, wenn man bei jedem Tritt 30-40cm im Schnee versinkt... Die Tour dauerte insgesamt 8 Stunden... (bevor jetzt wieder dumme Fragen / Kommentare kommen: Das GPS hatte ich @home vergessen...)
Nach einem Tag Pause haben wir denn noch 'ne Schneeschuhtour zum "Großen Rachel" gemacht, war auch superlustig! Wußte gar nicht, daß man damit so fix unterwegs ist!? Und Abflüge gab's - bald noch besser als mitm Bike!!

So, zur Alpentour... Finde es echt klasse, das ihr mich trotz des Risikos gröber zerfeierter Hütten mitnehmen würdet, aber ich kann nicht 
Wir baun nämlich dieses Jahr um, diese 30m lange Hütte meiner Eltern wird umgebaut bzw. saniert... Aber am 23. bin ich dabei, keine Frage!!! Na ja, es ein denn, sogar die Eingeborenen bleiben wegen massiver Schüttung von oben im Bett ;-)

Bis dann,
Gerrit


----------



## Rabbit (16. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *Hey Leute!
> 
> Seid ihr auch wieder aufgetaut?? Ich war ja neulich ersma in Bayern, Berge plattfahn...na ja, hab' noch'n paar davon stehen lassen, sähe ja doof aus sonst ;-)*


Moin Gerrit,

schade das es mit dem plattfahn nicht ganz geklappt hat. Sonst wäre ja unsere Anreise zum Bikeurlaub ja etwas einfacher  

Dann lese mal schöne deine PM und mach dir'n Knoten in's Taschentuch.

Bis dann, Harry


----------



## gage_ (16. Februar 2002)

@Rabbit .. alter Schlawiner, bist ja heute doch nicht gaenzlich Bike-uninteressiert .. war eine lustige "Stadtrundfahrt" heute


----------



## Quen (16. Februar 2002)

Das war sie wirklich, und der Sebastian ist sogar mehr als einmal über seinen eigenen Schatten gesprungen  

Aber hat schon echt Bock gemacht

Und das Wetter hätte gar nicht besser sein können


----------



## Pan (17. Februar 2002)

So, war gestern bei saugeilem Wetter im Süntel unterwegs.
Die 106 Stufen auf den Süntelturm solltet ihr euch bei dem Wetter unbedingt gönnen - traumhafte Weitsicht!!!

War alles dabei was man so auf ner Bike-Tour erwartet, aber überwiegend Forstwege. Für GA-Training zum Jahresanfang aber vielleicht gar nicht mal verkehrt. Allerdings war ich nach ca. 50km schon ziemlich platt, die letzten 9km waren schon `ne Quälerei...zumal die zunächst gefrorenen Wege mittlerweile 1-2cm angetaut waren. Dachte anfangs ja ich komme ohne waschen des Bikes aus, aber war mal wieder ein Satz mit X..

Daten:

59,2km
954 hm
3Std 38 min
3°C am Start, zwischenzeitlich 13°C, 6°C am Ende der Tour
...und der A**** tat weh!!!

Fazit: Für die Harz-Tour fehlen 20km/900hm - weia, da bleibt noch einiges zu tun!!!

Na, warten wir mal ab, was eure Form Sa. so hergibt. Man kann bei Km 38 entscheiden, ob man diese Tour fährt, oder einen Schlenker von 9km und 200hm ausläßt. Wären dann ca. 50km 700-750hm...aber die 50km solltens dann schon sein, weil läßt sich eigentlich gut fahren und für 35km braucht ihr (Rabbit, Bischi (?), Gerrit) wohl nicht die weite Anreise auf euch nehmen, oder!!??

Gruß
Pan


----------



## RobBj123 (17. Februar 2002)

Hmm... könnte mich einer aufklären? Wann trefft ihr euch den zu besagter Tour und wo? Süntel oder Deister? Vielleicht würde ich ja auch mitkommen, mal schauen. Deister wäre besser weils näher ist...

ciao Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (17. Februar 2002)

Hallo Rob!

wir treffen uns am Sa. 23.02. gegen 11:00 Uhr bei mir.

Von hier aus isses eigentlich egal, obs in Deister oder Süntel geht, is in etwa die gleiche Entfernung.

Wenn Du mitwillst, sag an, dann mail ich Dir `ne genaue Anfahrtskizze.

Gruß
Pan


----------



## RobBj123 (17. Februar 2002)

Naja... das muss ich mir nochmal überlegen. Sind ja doch ca. 50km Anreise und dann diese Strecke zwei Mal und dann auch noch ca. 50km durch die Berge... ich weiss ja nicht... zumal ich ja auch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zuhause sein muss...

ciao Robert


----------



## Hattrick (17. Februar 2002)

PAN sach mal wieviele Leute werden bloss am Samstag zusammenkommen. Sa. 11:00 Uhr ist Treffen - Abfahrt ist für wann geplant ?


----------



## Pan (17. Februar 2002)

Na mindestens die "Big Five" zuzüglich Gerrit - macht sechs.
Vielleicht kann Rabbit noch den Bischi von einer Teilnahme überzeugen und Rob geht auch nochmal in sich - dann acht.
Evtl. treffen wir uns dann im Süntel mit einer Abordnung der "Süntel-Biker". Deren Programm/Streckenverlauf/Teilnehmerzahl liegt mir im Moment allerdings noch nicht vor.

Start sollte bis *spätestens* 11:30 Uhr erfolgen, besser 11:00 Uhr.


----------



## Pan (17. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *... zumal ich ja auch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zuhause sein muss...*




Wollste mit dem Bike anreisen oder hat Dein Auto kein Licht??!!


----------



## RobBj123 (17. Februar 2002)

"mein Auto" gibts leider nicht... aber wenn dann würde ich auch mit dem Bike anreisen. Mal sehen was sich ergibt.

ciao Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (17. Februar 2002)

Du bist ja wahnsinnig!!!  

150km!!! Alter Finne!!!

Es grüßt Dich ein schwer beeindruckter

Pan


----------



## Quen (17. Februar 2002)

So ist er... ich sag ja, der ist irre *g*


----------



## RobBj123 (17. Februar 2002)

Klar ... das mach ich doch mit einem Bein ;-) Quen, kommst du mit? Dann könnten wir doch ab Völksen zusammen fahren.

ciao Robert


----------



## Quen (17. Februar 2002)

Bist Du irre? 

Von Völksen sind es 14 km den Berg (Deister) rauf bis zum Annaturm... dann rüber zum Nordmannsturm, weil Pan da doch irgendwo wohnt oder? Na ja, nee...  

Ich fahr lieber an dem WE unsere DH-Pisten...


----------



## Rabbit (18. Februar 2002)

Wo wohnt denn der Rob (Robert)?

Wenn Bischi nun nicht will, könnte ich den doch vielleicht morgens noch abholen (komme ja aus Hamburg angereist).
Und selbst mit Bischi wäre dann ja mal auszuprobieren, ob man auch drei Bikes in einen Passat-Kombi bekommt?!
Oder Gerrit könnte ihn vielleicht mit seinem *Lieferwagen* mitnehmen ?!

Allerdings würde ich dann eher für 'ne etwas spätere Abfahrt, also eher gegen 11:30h plädieren, ich wollte ja hier nicht mitten in der Nacht aufstehen ;-)


> _geschrieben von *PAN*:
> ...aber die 50km solltens dann schon sein, weil läßt sich eigentlich gut fahren und für 35km braucht ihr (Rabbit, Bischi (?), Gerrit) wohl nicht die weite Anreise auf euch nehmen, oder!!??_


Schon vergessen? Ich persönlich komme ja nicht alleine wegen dem biken, sondern auch damit wir _nach der Tour bei ein-zwei  die generalstabsmäßige Planung im erweiterten Organisationskomitee weiter vorantreiben_ können 

Wollen mal hoffen, daß das Wetter mitspielt!
Harry


----------



## Pan (18. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Wo wohnt denn der Rob (Volker)?
> *



Hi Rabbit!

Ich glaube, Du verwechselst da was!!!

RobBj123 (Robert oder Rob) kommt aus Hildesheim.

Volker (Fox02) kommt aus Nienburg. Das liegt zwar grob zwischen HH und H, aber büschen abseits der BAB. Der Schlenker lohnt sich für Dich nicht!

Wie gesagt: *spätestens* 11:30 Uhr is OK!

Gruß
Pan


----------



## Rabbit (18. Februar 2002)

PAN, du bist ja heute schneller als die Feuerwehr! Ich hatte es aber bereits geändert (Rob = Robert)!

Gut, aber ohne weitere Haltestationen (also Express HH-Pohle) werden wir's (? Wo steck der Bischi eigentlich) wohl auch zu um 11 schaffen 

cu!


----------



## Rabbit (18. Februar 2002)

Na klasse! Hat sich schon jemand die Wettervorhersage für Samstag, den 23.02.2002 für Pohle/Hannover angeschaut?

Vormittags: *Schnee*
Nachmittags: *bedeckt*
max. Temp.: *6 °C*
min. Temp: *2 °C*
Niederschlag?: *80 %*

Wie soll ich nur ohne Winterreifen bei dem Wetter nach Pohle kommen? Die Bahn kommt, oder was?

Hier oben in HH soll's ähnlich aussehen, Nachmittags sogar Regen


----------



## Hattrick (18. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Na klasse! Hat sich schon jemand die Wettervorhersage für Samstag, den 23.02.2002 für Pohle/Hannover angeschaut?
> 
> Vormittags: Schnee
> ...


----------



## foxi (18. Februar 2002)

Hi
@Hattrick: gute Idee mit den Wetterbericht morgen´s zu posten, man sollte aber bedenken das es dann mittags schon wieder ganz anders aussehen kann. 
@all: Wenn das Wetter zu übel ist, dann ist gehn wa halt Pilse suchen
Wolln wir hoffen das die Wetterfrösche kein Recht bekommen und wir mal nen bischen glück haben.
Mein Tip für Samstag 
Vormittags: bedeckt
Nachmittags: Sonne, Sonne und nochmal Sonne 
max. Temp.: 15 °C 
min. Temp: 36,2 °C  [von innen]
Niederschlag?: 1-2 Pilse dann muss ich wohl mit den PKW Heim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (18. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> Ganz ruhig Rabbit ! Wenn Du möchtest kann ich dir Samstag morgen gegen 7:30-8:00 Uhr das Wetter "live" posten ...[/B]


Ich verlass mich drauf  Und wehe, Volker hat nicht recht! Dann könnt ihr die Pilse ohne mich suchen 
Gruß 
Harry


----------



## RobBj123 (18. Februar 2002)

Also ich werde dann mal nicht am Start sein. Find ich aber cool dass ihr euch so Gedanken um mich macht... thx... das wird schon noch irgendwann mal was werden ;-)
Viel Spass und hoffentlich wird es nicht zu nass...

ciao Robert


----------



## Hattrick (20. Februar 2002)

fox02: Hast Recht, innerhalb von Minuten wechselt z.Zt. das Wetter.  Wo hast Du bloss die Prognose her ?

Also wenn das Wetter wie angekündigt wird, könnte es für die Autobahnen spannend werden. In unserem Fall wird es "schlammig". 

http://wetter.rtl.de/index_ok.html


----------



## foxi (20. Februar 2002)

Hi
"Prognose" ist gut, war wohl eher ein Wunsch-Denken 
aber momentan geht etwas bergauf bei uns hier +7°C und die Sonne guckt gerade verstohlen zwischen den Wolken durch.


----------



## Hattrick (20. Februar 2002)

Hallo PAN

Samstag kommt IBC- grete72, aus Bad Münder auch mit (wenn von oben trocken). Wir "reisen" gemeinsam an. Schliesslich habe ich den längsten Weg ?


----------



## Rabbit (21. Februar 2002)

Ich sehe meine Teilnahme bereits den Bach runtergehen.

Hier mal das Bild aus meinem Fenster, heute morgen etwa 7:15 Uhr:


----------



## sketcher (21. Februar 2002)

Was wollt ihr denn? Sind doch optimale Trainingsbedingungen für einen AC.
Schön, wenns nur noch besser werden kann 

Grüße und viel Spaß
sketcher


----------



## Pan (21. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Ich sehe meine Teilnahme bereits den Bach runtergehen.
> *



Sach mal, was solln das??!! Zum Warmduscher-AP des ESK B/B verkommen oder was??!! Was wollste denn alternativ machen? Ins Tagore fahren und übers Wetter jammern? Meinetwegen, dann vergiß´ aber nicht, Dein Häkelzeuchs mitzunehmen!! 

Hier liegt `ne 2-5 cm Zuckerschicht aus Schnee - na und????`
Schon mal bei den Bedingungen aufm Bike im Wald gewesen??? Einfach nur geil!!!  
So, Meister Angsthase, wenns nich aus Kübeln VON OBEN süfft oder die BAB dicht ist, hast Du am Samstag mit Bike und Digi-Cam zu erscheinen, klaro!!?? 

Gruß

Pan, Bekämpfer überbordender Verweichlichungstendenzen im MTB-Sport...


----------



## Hattrick (21. Februar 2002)

Hallo PAN

lass mal gut sein

soeben Verkehrsnachrichten A2:
Hannover --> Dortmund 20 Km Stau
Dortmund --> Hannover Vollsperrung ab Porta Westfalica

Das Biken wird sicherlich kein Problem sein. Die Anfahrt könnte sich, bei gleichen Bedingungen wie heute morgen, etwas in die Länge ziehen. Und da Rabbit lieber mit Slicks rumfährt als mit geeigneten Pneus geht die Sicherheit dann vor. Doch wenn am Samstag keine Staus auf den BAB´s sind, wird für Rabbit zumindest die Harztour teuer !   

Muß jetzt 10:30 zum Flughafen fahren (Normalzeit ca 25 min) um meinen Flieger gegen 12:50 zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sketcher (21. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> Schon mal bei den Bedingungen aufm Bike im Wald gewesen??? Einfach nur geil!!!
> *



Da kann ich Dir nur Recht geben! Das Bild hier ist zwar schon 7 Wochen alt, aber die Erinnerung an daran hält ewig


----------



## Rabbit (21. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Das Biken wird sicherlich kein Problem sein. Die Anfahrt könnte sich, bei gleichen Bedingungen wie heute morgen, etwas in die Länge ziehen.*


Genau das ist der springende Punkt! Biken kann ich ggf. auch hier! Auch das  kann ich ggf. hier trinken (klar, sicher nicht in so netter Gesellschaft) 
Und habt Ihr euch schon mal den Wetterbericht angeschaut?!

Nee, wenn ich schon 200km durch die Republik reise, dann soll's sich auch irgendwie lohnen!

@PAN: Haben wir von dir schon mal ein Bild in Aktion gesehen?
Hier die größen Töne spucken aber sonst selber nur hinterm Kamin hocken, wa  

Hier mal zur Erinnerung (meine Silvestertour)  :


----------



## Pan (21. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *@PAN: Haben wir von dir schon mal ein Bild in Aktion gesehen?
> Hier die größen Töne spucken aber sonst selber nur hinterm Kamin hocken, wa  *




Hehehe, deswegen mußt Du ja unbedingt anreisen....
...ich habe doch gar keine Digi-Cam!!  


....aber nen neuen Hobel!!!! Heute ausgeliefert!!! Schweinegeiles Teil!!!


----------



## Rabbit (21. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Hehehe, deswegen mußt Du ja unbedingt anreisen....
> ...ich habe doch gar keine Digi-Cam!!  *


Selber Schuld 


> *....aber nen neuen Hobel!!!! Heute ausgeliefert!!! Schweinegeiles Teil!!!   *


Den 10,5 kg Carbon-Fully-Renner?
Poste mal'n Foto!


----------



## Pan (21. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Den 10,5 kg Carbon-Fully-Renner?
> Poste mal'n Foto!  *



Komm hier runter, kannste `ne Probefahrt machen!


----------



## foxi (22. Februar 2002)

leider, leider habe gerade mir den Wetterbericht von morgen reingezogen - keine Besserung in Sicht.
und zudem hab ich mir noch ne Erkältung zugezogen.
Ich glaube nicht das es Sinn macht zu fahren - was meint Ihr ?Hätte ja gerne Pan`s neues Bike bestaunt. Was ist das für nen Carbonflitzer he ? Mach uns mal schlau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (22. Februar 2002)

So Leute!

Wartet nicht auf mich. Bei der Wetterlage  

Habe heute morgen bei dem Schneetreiben 'ne Stunde bis in die Firma gebraucht (35 Km). Mehr als 60 km/h auf der BAB war nicht drinn, eher weniger. Und ab Kreuz Ost gings wegen dem erhöhtem Verkehrsaufkommen nur mit max 40 weiter ...

Solltet ihr fahren, dann saut euch schön ein  Wir sehen uns spätestens im Mai *freu*

Harry


----------



## Pan (23. Februar 2002)

Bei den Witterrungsbedingungen absolut verständlich!

Wir denken beim Ride an Dich!!! 

Gruß
Pan

P.S.: Soll´s wirklich bis Mai dauern????


----------



## Hattrick (23. Februar 2002)

Deister/Süntel Wetter 23.2.02

Z.Zt. von oben trocken. Kein Schneefall. Temperatur 3,4 Grad.
Aussichten Regen aber bestiommt nicht zwischen 11:00 und ca. 14:00 Uhr .
Grete72 hat übrigens auch abgesagt ...
PAN wenn es nicht wie aus Eimern schüttet fahren wir - oder hast Du eine andere Meinung. Ups - der Himmel wird gerade schwarz  hmm (Denkpause) ich werde Dich kurz vorher anrufen.
----------
Update 8:55 Uhr: Schneeregen, ca 5cm Schneedecke. Blitz und Donner sind nicht mehr zu sehen/hören. Kämpfe gerade mit meinem Hund der raus will - ich aber nicht.
Für alle die eine weitere Anreise haben: Vergeßt es ! Das Wetter schlägt Kapriolen und ändert sich alle 30 Minuten. A2 : Glätte durch teilweise vereiste Fahrbahn. 
Bei der momentanen Situation werde ich das Wetter abpassen und eine spontane Kurzrunde im Deister drehen. PAN alternativ könnten wir gegen 11:00 Uhr die Prototypen Deiner Bikeleuchten begutachten - ich muß sowohl die Ergonomie als auch die Leuchtmittel noch auf Dich, Dein Coladosen-renner und Deine Fahrweise abstimmen.


----------



## Quen (23. Februar 2002)

Z. Zt. ist es in Gehrden (ist ja nicht sooo weit weg) auch trocken, aber eben gab es ein kleines Gewitter...

Mal sehen, vielleicht bin ich heute auch noch im Deister unterwegs, aber wohl eher nicht...


----------



## Gerrit (23. Februar 2002)

Moin,
hatte es schon befürchtet, hier hat's gestern auch geschneit. Schade, schade.... 

Pan, was haste denn verbrochen, daß da son Wetter ist??? Wieder nicht ausgetrunken, wa??  


cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## foxi (23. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *. Kämpfe gerade mit meinem Hund der raus will - ich aber nicht.
> Für alle die eine weitere Anreise haben: Vergeßt es ! Das Wetter schlägt Kapriolen und ändert sich alle 30 Minuten.*[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Pan (23. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *. PAN alternativ könnten wir gegen 11:00 Uhr die Prototypen Deiner Bikeleuchten begutachten - ich muß sowohl die Ergonomie als auch die Leuchtmittel noch auf Dich, Dein Coladosen-renner und Deine Fahrweise abstimmen.   *



Können wie das auf Sonntagnachmittag verschieben??

Ich geh´ gleich biken!!  

Gruß
Pan


----------



## Hattrick (23. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> Können wie das auf Sonntagnachmittag verschieben??
> Ich geh´ gleich biken!!
> ...



Sonntagnachmittag bekommen wir hin - 15:00 Uhr ? ich rufe Dich sicherheitshalber vorher an.
Das mit dem "geh´biken" ist gut, ich empfehle Dir ein Kupferkabel als Blitzableiter hinter Dir herzuziehen !  Vergiß die Beleuchtung nicht.


----------

